# The Gnome



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Now with hat. A bit of infor on his construction on my blog
grimvisions.com


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Generally I hate gnomes but if more of them looked like this, I could get used to them.
Fantastic work Krough! as usual


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

He's creepy as hell, great job Krough.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pope Gnome III.

Your sick.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Great Job Krough!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"Curse you, my child..."


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I'm super jealous. AH what talent


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He needs a toothbrush..... hehehe... nice and creepy!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice---creepy----


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> He needs a toothbrush..... hehehe... nice and creepy!!!


And some visine for those eyes!!! LOL

Great job Krough!

"Who would've known.....
That a creepy lookin' gnome.....
Would have so many people.....
Wantin' to take it home.......................muhahahahahaha


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Making fun of the church like that I despise you. 

Jk great job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Krough. Check out those fashionable shoes


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a creepy little dude krough. I really like it.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That's sure to creep out the kiddies!


----------

